# Nắng nóng oi bức có là gì khi các nàng diện 4 kiểu tóc siêu xinh siêu mát này



## vietmom (22/5/18)

Những ngày nắng nóng, không chỉ bất tiện mỗi khi ra ngoài mà còn kéo theo khá nhiều phiền muộn cho bạn gái. Đơn cử nhất là việc chuẩn bị cho vẻ ngoài của mình khi ra ngoài, một mái tóc vừa được chải chuốt cẩn thận lại ngay lập tức rối tung, bết dính bởi mồ hôi hay nhiều vấn đề khách quan phát sinh khác. Thời tiết oi nóng khiến nhiều quý cô lo ngại cho hình ảnh của mình. Tuy nhiên, hãy yên tâm rằng chuyện gì cũng có cách riêng của nó, vấn đề của bạn sẽ đơn giản hơn rất nhiều nếu biết cách tạo kiểu phù hợp cho mái tóc của mình. Dưới đây là những kiểu tóc nhanh gọn giúp bạn xoay chuyển tình thế trong những ngày nắng nóng để luôn sẵn sàng hình ảnh gọn gàng, duyên dáng và thanh lịch ngay cả khi thời tiết oi nóng đến thế nào.





​
_*Tóc tết gọn gàng*_
Kiểu tóc tết theo cách đơn giản gọn gàng này sẽ là một cứu cánh tuyệt vời cho bạn mỗi khi phải ra ngoài vào lúc trời nắng nóng. Với phần đuôi tóc được tết gọn gàng sẽ giúp bạn mát mẻ. Hơn thế nữa, kiểu tóc tết sau gáy này lại luôn đảm bảo được sự gọn gàng, nữ tính và duyên dáng ngay cả khi bạn mặc hay cởi áo chống nắng nhiều lần.





​




​




​




​




​
_*Tóc buộc đuôi ngựa*_
Vào mùa hè nắng nóng, chắc hẳn cô nàng nào cũng chỉ chăm chăm buộc gọn mái tóc mình lên để tránh tóc tai loà xoà vướng víu. Tóc buộc đuôi ngựa không chỉ đơn thuần là kiểu tóc buộc gọn cho xong, mà trải qua nhiều mùa thời trang, kiểu tóc này vẫn luôn góp mặt trong danh sách những xu hướng làm đẹp tâm điểm. Có hai kiểu buộc đuôi ngựa là thấp và cao, nếu như tóc buộc cao mang lại vẻ ngoài năng động tươi mới thì kiểu đuôi ngựa buộc thấp lại nhẹ nhàng nữ tính dành riêng cho những cô nàng đơn giản nhu mì.





​




​




​




​




​




​
_*Tóc búi/ buộc gập phần đuôi*_
Tóc búi bao giờ cũng ghi điểm với sự gọn gàng, thanh thoát cùng nét sang trọng cho các nàng. Với mùa hè nóng, tóc búi cao là giải pháp tối ưu giúp các nàng mát mẻ và thoải mái hơn. Các nàng có thể búi cao hoặc thấp để tạo cho mình vẻ ngoài trẻ trung dễ thương hay quyến rũ, quý phái. Một vài lọn tóc rủ nhẹ cũng góp phần tạo thêm nét nhẹ nhàng, tự nhiên cho kiểu tóc búi của bạn trong những ngày hè nắng nóng.





​




​




​




​




​
_*Tóc nửa đầu*_
Dành cho cả những cô nàng tóc ngắn lẫn tóc dài khi muốn mái tóc của mình gọn gàng và mát mẻ hơn trong những ngày hè. Đừng nghĩ tóc ngắn là mát, với mùa hè, dù cho có để ngắn hay dài cũng đều rất nóng bức. Một mái tóc bob hay lob với phần chân tóc chạm gáy cũng tạo cảm giác khó chịu, nóng bức. Buộc một ít tóc lên sẽ tạo cảm giác nhẹ nhàng thoải mái hơn cho mái tóc, bớt đi một ít tóc chạm gáy sẽ mát mẻ hơn nhiều đó.





​




​
Với mái tóc dài, buộc nửa đầu cũng là một cách giải quyết toàn bộ những búi tóc xuề xoà lơ thơ trước trán hay hai bên thái dương của bạn. Hãy chuẩn bị những chiếc chun nhỏ và mảnh để tết bện những lọn tóc có tiềm năng khiến bạn thấy khó chịu trong những ngày nắng nóng.

















​
_Nguồn: Guu_​


----------

